# Surround Tub/Shower



## rookiepb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi All

I am replacing the old tub in my rent house.  Was considering using the 2-3 piece tub/shower surround kit.  Are there any pro's or cons to this.  This house has only 1 bath and then just a 1/2 bath, so thought keeping the tub would be good.  Is the surround as good as going with a tub and shower head with tiled walls.  Just thought the other might be easier to maintain in a rental property.  So I wanted the experts opinion, what do you all think??

Rookie


----------



## sutcac (Nov 3, 2008)

Tough call.  For fiberglass or other plastic sorts of surrounds, the only thing keeping the water out sometimes is the caulking between the pieces.  This can be compromised pretty easily and then the resulting rot might end up costing you a lot more down the road than going with a good, solid, tile installation.

For pre-fab surrounds, I always think either go with a complete tub/shower one-piece unit (which I realize can be tough to impossible to get into a remodel situation without tearing down walls) or bite the bullet and do a good tile surround over a tub.  Maybe a bit more expensive but the tile itself can be inexpensive and will likely be more durable and less chance for leaks, damage, and rot down the road?


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 3, 2008)

Since you will be doing some wall demo to remove the old tub, take the time to inspect the structure for past leaks. Being a rental causes many more problems than living there yourself since renters are slow to report problems. This brings up the use of plastic surrounds. Hopefully, you are installing a steel or cast iron tub. If it is acrylic, be sure to use a mortarbed to prevent movement and opening up areas around the tub and surround that water can leak into. Tile is the best answer, but I realize that it is not always possible due to costs.


----------



## rookiepb (Nov 3, 2008)

hey thanks for the reply.  I kinda thought that the tile would be what would come back as the answer, but i wanted to check.....one more question then.  I have put up greenboard do i need to install backer board or i can just tile over the greenboard.  I did put pink batting insulation up before i put up the greenboard to help with the temp. and sound.  Hope that will be ok.  thanks again for all the help you all are great!!
Rookie


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry, but greenboard is not made to install tile over. You could have saved the money and just bought the cement board.


----------



## rookiepb (Nov 3, 2008)

Humm  Should have asked the questions before i did the work....oh well
Thanks for the reply...back to work


----------



## rookiepb (Nov 3, 2008)

Well that brings up another question I suppose.  If i do go with the surround tub/shower will the green board be ok behind the shower surround wall?


----------



## triple D (Nov 4, 2008)

And I think in a rental I would rather the surround. You can get the surround in one piece. It is the three walls, and runs over the tub top lip. So there should not be a leak problem. Stay away from the three piece units, you dont want vertical joints of caulk. And think about if you had to get into plumbing to replace valve or fix leak, with this unit you pull a few screws, and razor a little caulk, and walla, your in. No tile work! Good luck......


----------



## rookiepb (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Everyone

Thanks for the advice.


----------

